# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Boerboel honden en pups

## saneke

ik geef jullie graag een korte uitleg over de boerboel hond, want bent u? ook zo gek van de prachtige boerboel hond? 
zijn zacht karakter, de ongelooflijke onvoorwaardelijke liefde, 
alle warmte die de boerboel je brengt in je leven! onmisbaar in je gezin! 
hij maakt je leven compleet, bijzonder kind vriendelijk!
en gaan wandelen word eens zo leuk, kortom dit is een hond die jou lichaamstaal enorm begrijpt.
geeft je steun,troost je, en maakt je blij wanneer je het soms ook echt nodig hebt.
1 warme knuffel? en je voelt je geweldig! hij is bemoedigend en kent zijn baasje,
is lief voor iedereen in het gezin,en gasten zijn altijd welkom!
je voelt je veilig met hem erbij in 1 woord getipeerd dit is een hond die jij zoekt.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  bekijk hier onze flyer en snel zal je zijn verkocht altijd welkom!!

----------


## saneke



----------


## saneke

beste, dit hoort bij het bovenste gedeelte zie uitleg dit is flyer!!

----------

